# This bloating is insane



## Patsy4444 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have IBS with constipation. I was on the drug Zelnorm and it was God's gift...an incredible drug. As everyone knows, they pulled it due to the heart attacks people were having. It was one of the saddest days of my life. Since I have been off of the drug, all of my symptoms have returned and some new ones have developed. I now belch all the time, but my biggest problem, aside from constipation, is that I bloat...and I mean, pregnant bloat...EVERY DAY, ALL DAY. The bloating goes from my breasts down. I now wear maternity clothing most of the time. People congratulate me on being pregnant ALL the time...which is crazy as I am 48-years-old and have had a hysterectomy! I did not go out for a long time, but have now started to somewhat. I don't want people to see me like this. They want to touch my stomach which is hard physically and emotionally. I am now in an IBS study for a new drug which I will start next week unless I get the placebo (sob if that happens). Does anyone have a bloating problem like me and found relief from ANYTHING? I am desperate. I don't think I will ever see my waist again.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did they take your ovaries? Do you get regular female check ups?Ovary problems can cause severe constant bloating (IBS bloating is more likely to come and go) and if the bloating is worse than usual it may be time to get the ovaries looked at.Hope you get the new drug and it helps!


----------



## Sunsets (Mar 11, 2010)

I get really bloated too a lot of the time. And it's worse when I lay down. I've used Prilosec for it due to my hernia & that doesnt help although it takes away the sewer breath I get.And I agree with Kathleen if you haven't had your ovaries removed get them checked. You could have cysts on your ovaries, usually they are benign but they can get very large regardless & cause bloating & so they need to be removed if they become large. I myself am going in for an annual exam today so I'm gonna have the doctor look at my ovaries. I've had cysts on my ovaries twice already cause I have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome so the cysts tend to recur. =( And now I basically get no warning if the cysts were to come back cause I've had a partial hysterectomy but I had the surgeon leave my ovaries in place, had I known the cysts had come back I would have had him remove them as well probably but I don't wanna go thru another surgery unless absolutely necessary. Let me know what ya find out if you go & see your doctor.


----------

